
Interviews of German and Soviet Survivors of Stalingrad - shusson
http://facingstalingrad.com
======
GreeniFi
My grandparents (Allied nation) would not have met if it were not for Hitler
and the war. This is a weird and existential thought, but as much as I abhor
Hitler’s actions, I likely wouldn’t exist without him.

My German wife, similarly, has grandparents who would not have met had it not
been for the War (one grandfather walked home from Stalingrad having been
taken prisoner during the battle).

I’m sure this story is true for many (we are history’s product) and I can’t be
the only one a bit freaked out by my existential dependence upon the great
bogeyman of history.

~~~
shusson
It’s nice to hear some of the positive things to come out of that catastrophe.

~~~
GreeniFi
I guess you wouldn’t say that if you met my family.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
We might say it if we met _you_...

~~~
GreeniFi
It’s very sweet of you to say so. But alas I’m as difficult as the rest of
them.

